# Wanted



## Linzi23 (Jun 24, 2010)

I am looking for a trainee position in a dog grooming salon. I live in Burntwood Staffordshire. I am able to drive, I currently dog walk so I have experience with different breeds. I am willing to work full/part time.
Please send me a message if you can help


----------

